# The Best SeedBank



## bombbudpuffa

Whats the best seedbank you've ordered from? Experience only, no hearsay!


----------



## leelow

i have used buydutchseeds.com, they are expensive but they delivered good seeds, very stealth pack, it even fooled me, if it wasnt for my wifes close inspection of this cool trinket gift thing, they would have gone unnoticed.  bought ak 48 and nl from them, the 48's are currently growing ,germinated 5 seeds lost 2, out of the 3 remaining  2 males, and of course the runt seams to be the only female, i think that these poor results was in part due to some nutrient stabilization problems i was having the first few weeks of growth. my lesson has been learned.
i recently ordered from nirvana, heard good things, ill let u know, what have you all heard of them its been about 12 days since ordered  they should arive soon.
later


----------



## thesingingdetective

I have had good experiance with Greenhouse seeds and amsterdam seeds they sell quality and are fast  with  their delivery.  Watch out for nirvana's quality, Purchased 10 Afghans only 1 popped up.


----------



## Old Bud

.drchronic.com[/url] Ordered several times and always got my seeds in less than a week. The doc is in England and I'm in Eastern Canada.  Very stealthy shipping and a vast selection of seeds.


----------



## Elephant Man

1 order from Dr. Chronic, 5 strains, one was old but the freebie made up for it.


----------



## Prometheus

I have only ordered seeds twice: Lasqueti Haze from BC Bud Depot, it arived after 2 weeks. The other was a group of three from Dr Chronic(Lowyder,Pappaya,freebie), Docs got seized, but he did send them.

Hope this helps

Prometheus


----------



## lefty

dr chronic


----------



## papasoulfart

amsterdam seeds did great for me.  Ordered crystal all 10 popped and got 6 females.  Plus 10 free seeds all witch were male though.


----------



## JOHNNY"GREEN"APPLESEED

ordered hash plant and sk#1 from sensi seeds all 30 popped in 36 hrs on heating pad and greenhouse. all were strong and healthy. took a little over a week. also ordered from seedboutique bluemystic,bubblecious only about half sprouted. got them in a week


----------



## night501

i ordered through paradise seeds. and they showed in 5 buisiness days.
germed 2 both sprouted but lost them to my own accorde


----------



## kasgrow

Dr. Chronic without doubt. Still waiting on bc bud depot ordered on march 5. I ordered from the dr. 1 week later and got my seeds 5 days later.  I won't be using bud depot again. I only used them to get some sour bubble seeds from bog. I hope they make it soon. 
I have gotten 3 orders from the dr. all within 5 days of ordering.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake

Dr.Chronic or Cannabean.... that's the best imo hands down. never had an order confiscated, always made it within 3-7 days, and if I ever do have problems the doc is always prompt to respond....besides with the doc i can order with a CC and with gypsy, that's not an option....

anyways .just my 2 cents


----------



## dursky

bcseedking.com is the best


----------



## Dizoelio

allsalvia.co.uk   ship fast, have lowryders, discreet packaging and awesome customer support.


----------



## Gods Advocate

hXXp://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/

credit card order, stealthy as heck, got it in 4 days. VERY SURPRISED IT GOT HERE SO FAST!!! all 15 seeds germinated. and grew.. three died, lost one in the bathroom somehwere. others are growing strong. cost about 80 bucks tho


----------



## md.apothecary

Doc


----------



## godtea

does the Doc ship into the forbidden kingdom between canada and mexico


----------



## umbra

godtea said:
			
		

> does the Doc ship into the forbidden kingdom between canada and mexico


 
not anymore


----------



## Flyinghigh

Everyone says u order from different places but what I want to know is Do U use ur credit card ?

What does it say on ur bank statement??

Dr Cronic doesn't ship to the USA!!


----------



## SmokinMom

I only have experience with Seed Boutique.  I had a great transaction with them and I even paid by cash.


----------



## md.apothecary

if the DOC doesn't ship to the USA anymore, I retract my recommendation for them! I ordered twice from them in the past and they worked out great... but funk em now!


----------



## shuggy4105

i`ve had a bad experience through the doc chronic, WW and not one sprouted.
my 2p


----------



## LoveTheGreen

*I will never order from anyone other then the doc he just took way to good of care of me. Docs #1*


----------



## LoveTheGreen

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> i`ve had a bad experience through the doc chronic, WW and not one sprouted.
> my 2p


 
*The doc is only a vender, I would take it up with the seed breeder, nirviana, Dutch passion, ect. ect.*


----------



## md.apothecary

It is a shame the Doc won't send to the USA anymore! I wonder why??

I was checking out seed botique, and they have good prices on their feminized seeds and they are in 10 packs and not 5 packs like docs for about the same price.


----------



## karmacat

Planetskunk as always had good customer service.


And pottysworld were good as well,providing a freebie with every order.but they only have a small range of strains compared to Planetskunk.


----------



## hachiroku

hmm, i used a credit card two times, two different places, 8 months ago that marijuana seeds.nl or whatever said something english like Marijuana Seeds 4 u...


just kidding..

both times they were inconspicuous. recently it was SBC Homegoods, just two weeks ago i bought some and thats what showed up..

Funny think is my bank CALLED and asked if it was fraud because it sounded fishy and was coming from the UK... weird. lol


----------



## PotheadPrincess

Ya I just ordered from dutchbreed.com with a credit card, and it was discreet also. I was worried about the tellers seeing that ****. Anyways, I would recommend but they just got shipped out today. I heard good things about them though.


----------



## JW36INC

Dr. C No Usa But Bc Bud Does And Stealthy Not Much More Money I Live North East Usa And Never Had A Issue With Slow Or No Delivery  I Was Leary About Sending Cash But A Double Envo With Seal And 9 Days Later I Was Happy 4 Out Of 5 Popped Very Quick All Ladies # Took 4days And Had Slow Lil Growth


----------



## elmira

I usually order from buydutchseeds.com. I would say that the items bought here are a bit costly but its worth giving a try since the seeds that they give are really powerful and you can end up with a remarkable cultivation.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> It is a shame the Doc won't send to the USA anymore! I wonder why??


It is a shame. I'm sure the reason is _posts_ about him sending to the US. It's ridiculous how many of these "Will such and such ship to the US?" threads show up everyday. 





> Dr. C No Usa But Bc Bud Does And Stealthy Not Much More Money I Live North East Usa


Posts like this are the same. Just keep it discreet people or pretty soon we won't be able to get any beans at all...now, how would that feel?


----------



## swiggy

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> It is a shame. I'm sure the reason is _posts_ about him sending to the US. It's ridiculous how many of these "Will such and such ship to the US?" threads show up everyday. Posts like this are the same. Just keep it discreet people or pretty soon we won't be able to get any beans at all...now, how would that feel?


 
 i know his post is old , and i know i am new and don't post but you can get all the info on their website so you think posting is the real problem? I mean you can get all the info right on their site. On the other hand, asking here instead of your lazy *** clicking on the site is kind of annoying too.


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer

WOW, I'm surprised not to see the one I went with up here yet.

hXXp://www.worldwide-marijuana-seeds.com/

-They are a distributor representing TWENTY THREE different breeders.
-They ship anywhere in the world.
-If your order doesn't arrive for any reason they re-ship for FREE (unlike some sites like HempDepot where if your seeds are confiscated you are S.O.L.).
-You can order any # of seeds, even singles so you aren't bound by #10 packs.
-They ship in the breeders original container, still sealed if you order in increments of 10.  If you order less they send you a piece of the original container so you know it's legit.
-I received my beans in the US in about 10 business days.
-The shipping was very stealth (I won't say how and give away their method, but it was very clever).
-The charge on the Credit Card appeared discreetly.
-And best of all, since they represent 23 breeders (as of this post), they have literally HUNDREDS of strains to choose from.
I have been extremely happy with them and would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## ShecallshimThor

my new fav is breedbay
im  BIG fan of subcool
and they have very discreetly


----------



## ArtVandolay

Attitude and Breedbay.  Attitude takes credit cards.  I'll pm you with what it says on your cc statement .


----------



## BuddyLuv

Attitude, Breedbay, and Art forgot THC Farmer. I just made my first order over there but they appear to have a lot of gear.


----------



## nvthis

Seedbay as well. Their new site should be up and running soon...

I ordered seeds from m-s.nl. Perfect germ rate but.... Their freebies are better than the paid for strain!!!! 

Hemp Depot is next on the list to try..


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer

yea i liked the look of hempdepot as well.  They have some interesting looking strains.  They are working with a new breeder called cannacopia (spelling?) that I want to try.  Being new to the game and having done nothing with their genetics yet they are really cheap but I hear they have some solid lines of genetics.


----------



## blondeboy

Can't tell you because I've only got bad seeds from a bad sight called HEMPOT.CA!  They sent me old dried up and wrinkled seeds that was poorly packaged.  When they never germinated, they refused to deal with me. I would've got better seeds from a dime sack.  They are a horrable company.


----------



## nvthis

Check out some of the gj's @ ICmag. Cannacopia (also @ hempdepot) test grows look great. I'm game for any dcx and they got quite a few.

A friend and I went halfsies on the LAST pack of HTC dc from thcfarmer. Should be here soon. I have been waiting for that special 'special strain' to do a first gj with (my mothers gdp, pk, rom, bubba and GA just don't seem to have the WOW! factor they used to). I think y'all will be seeing my input with the goods soon... If it turns out, you will know


----------



## Oregon Bob

This might be a little dated, but about a year ago dropped a G at Weedworld.co.uk   Sent them a MO blind in the mail, got everything as ordered.  5 free cd's too! They packed them in the cases... dime store grab box stuff though!

Can't recall the guys name, but they actually answered the phone and/or returned my call when leaving a message for them.  Pretty cool stuff on the service front.  Selection is like most anymore, huge.  All came in original breeders packaging, unopened.  All germinated except a piss poor batch from THSeeds... out of 10, only 3 viable, all others preme and/or cracked already.  The 3 that germed, weren't the strain I ordered.  Just an fyi thing.

Best to all!


----------



## billyboy920

ordered 25 white widow seeds from BC Seed King . Arrived within a week of order. Credit cards ok, 11 of 12 germed. In about 3-4 months I'll tell about quality and m/f ratio. Also had good experience with PeakSeedsBC.


----------



## DaddyzCrazy

I've ordered from:

Dr. Chronic
Dr. Greenthumb
Hemp Depot
Buy Dutch Seeds
Peak Seeds
Growful 
MNS

All were extremely great to deal with. Never had a single package go missing or been sent crushed or bogus seeds.

BC Budepot on the other hand Sucks ***. Liars and cheats... Would recomend NEVER buying from these asshats. Sometimes you'll get seeds but most times not. Even if you do get seeds they ship inferior bullshit seeds of unknown origin when their out. They won't contact you and make adjustments. Hell all seeds look like seeds! It's easy to screw a customer and they won't know half the time and when they do get a complaint they ignore you or delete your acct????? Shitty service in my opinion. BUYER BEWARE!!!!!

DC.


----------



## TexasMonster

It would be good for yall to start a poll on the "Best Seedbank". Then us new guys could monitor the "view poll results" and kind of get a head start because you guys with more experiance would have already weeded (pun not intended, funny anyway) out the bad guys.

Sounds like a good idea to me but I am a new guy.  :farm:


----------



## ArtVandolay

I think the problem with that is the thread/info gets old.  When I started buying seeds I wanted some current info/opinions.

Now that I've ordered so many times, I don't need so much advice.  For the record, I've had great luck with

marijuanaseeds.nl
breedbay
attitude
attitude
dope-seeds.com
dope-seeds.com

My last dope-seeds order arrived in 6 days.


----------



## Raisin Jackson

Nirvana is great! Prices are tough to beat and I have seen some true winners come from them. Consistency has been less, but if you want a prize mother to keep for years they are a great place to start. I'm wanting to give attitude a shot, they sound good. It's too bad alot of them companies don't ship to the us, but it's hard to blame them. I wouldn't ship to the us either. I've been less impressed with greenhouse than alot of other folks. Ive got a few of their beans to try out still.


----------



## redrider123

Have only ordered from Nirvana! so not to much exp. overall. I have always got my orders in under 10 days to the upper midwest! The last order from placing to door was 7 days! And have received them all. stealthy! Had to actually look for my last beans. LOL


----------



## viper

dope-seeds 

got my order within 10 days , bought several strains , the freebees were thai x haze x skunk and only 2 out of 10 germed ,,,,,,,,,,,,, all 10 blackjack germed ,,,,,,,,,,,,, happy so far


----------



## the chef

the attitude! stealth shipping, freebies, honesty, just read their website, i have used them on all my orders and never dissapointed  everything i've gotten from them has turned out great.:beatnik:


----------



## tester

london seed centre


----------



## Gueifu

I just tried out as you suggested and it works great 
Thank you so much.


----------



## Gixxerman420

Gueifu said:
			
		

> I just tried out as you suggested and it works great
> Thank you so much.


This thread is.... DEAD!!!:rofl:


----------



## Dr.Dank

The seedbank doesnt matter its the breeder. I have had terrible experiences with nirvana breeding company but the seedbank gypsy-nirvana (seed boutique) is fine. all my gear from nirvana hermed and seemed like total bait-n-switch I grew 3 rounds of Ice and 2 of swiss cheese and super skunk 20 beans of each non femmed all garbage while others excelled in the same conditions even a few bagseeds. I usually order from attitude or seedboutique for reservior or bog gear and have only had problems with stuff i got from nirvana. I usually go for seed breeders that dont have a ton of choices so they actually put some work into the strains they do have.


----------



## Dr.Dank

oh yeah enter 420 into the voucher code box at attitude and get 15% off your order


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Planet wax, I've had good luck with them. decent to do business with,I'd recommend them,I don't know about problems, there weren't any. Timely stealyh delivery.


----------



## powerplanter

This one's been around for awhile.


----------



## BugsBunny

I've had good results from The Attitude and Nirvana.


----------



## K Double

I've been ordering beans since '05.

Here is my list in order of best to least favorite. Keep in mind that all the seedbanks listed are top notch, though.  Just my IMO

*Attitude 
SeedBay/SeedBotique
Herbies
CannaCollective
Hemp Depot*

*STAY AWAY FROM NIRVANA AT ALL COSTS THEY SUCK ****

*DOPE-SEEDS IS WAY TOO PRICEY JUST DO A COMPARIOSON*


----------



## Bong Puller

I agree with Dr. Dank, There are alot of worthy seed vendors out there(take your pick) The gear they carry is what i'm more concerned with. I go looking for specific strains from specific breeders, not shopping for whatever looks good.. There are way to many times what I am looking for isnt even available from a vendor. 
B.P.


----------



## Teamster6

Well before all the crap with customs seizing orders I always liked Sannies as there are several holland breeders seeds on their and the genetics are excellant and are well tested and tried by members of opengrow

t6


----------

